# McDonalds vs. Burgerking



## Muli (23 Sep. 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, was die heutige Fast-Food Generation denn so für Präferenzen hat.
McDonalds oder Burger King?

Mir persönlich sagt ja BurgerKing mehr zu, da die meiner Meinung nach eine größere Produktpalette haben, das "Futter" frischer aussieht und die Pommes besser schmecken 

Ausser beim Cheeseburger, da machen die McDonalds nix vor ... auch wenn der da aussieht, als wäre er unter eine Dampfwalze geraten ....

Was haltet Ihr im Allgemeinen von Fast-Food und wo esst Ihr lieber?


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## Messias (23 Sep. 2006)

McDonalds? Das sind die komischen, oder?

Andere sind sicher auch nicht viel besser...

Aber Burgerking ist sicher nicht ganz so übel


----------



## MajorTom (23 Sep. 2006)

nix gegen Fastfood, sollte halt nur nich jeden tag sein, dann bleibt man auch weitestgehend von den Folgen verschont. 

Hmmm, Mac Doof oder Burger King ........ finde Burgerking is da kleinere Übel.
Aber da wir ja die Wahl haben, ab zum Dönermann meines Vertrauens ! *g


----------



## Antibus (24 Sep. 2006)

Naja, ich finde, da ist kein Unterschied.


----------



## AMUN (24 Sep. 2006)

Bei McDoof sieht alles irgendwie so zusammengeklatscht aus 
deshalb sage ich mal vom aussehen her BurgerKing nur das 
die es einfach nicht hinbekommen das die Burger auch in der 
mitte heiß sind, das stört mich da gewaltig…

Hm… und zum Dönermann sage ich nur Gammel… Leider gehöre ich 
zu dehnen die sich durch die Medien haben beeinflussen lassen 
und einen "Dönermann meines Vertrauens" habe ich nicht…
Aber ich will hier nicht alle Döner über einen Kamm scheren 
nur ist es doch so das unsereins nicht weiß was in im steckt. 

Also ich meine BurgerKing auch wenn's nicht immer so heiß ist wie es sollte 


In diesem sinne! Guten Appetit 

:3dkotz:


----------



## Sandy81 (24 Sep. 2006)

So ein Dönerquatsch kommt nicht mal in die Nähe meines Magens! Nicht, weil ich ja schon immer gesagt habe, das es gammelig riecht, sondern weil ich gegen Knoblauch allergisch bin (echt wahr: Magenkrämpfe, Durchfall, etc.).






McDonalds und BurgerKing nehmen sich nicht viel. Wenn es schnell gehen muß, sind beide okay. Nur, das bei BurgerKing das Essen nicht kalt serviert wird, weil es frisch gemacht wird (und nicht schon 15 Minuten unter der Wärmelampe liegt). Schmeckt anders, aber nicht besser oder schlechter. Fastfood eben!


----------



## joda01 (1 Okt. 2006)

Ganz klar burgerking ist immer warm und frisch bei mir schmeckt besser al bei mcdoof und ist billiger burgerking hat nur 2 nachteile bei mir macht er erst ab 10.00 uhr morgens auf und das burgerking keinen mcrib hat oder so was in der art


----------



## AMUN (2 Okt. 2006)

Irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch…  
ihr sagt alle dass es bei BK wärmer ist und ich beklage mich gerade deshalb
da ich meine dass die Mitte der Burger meist kalt ist

Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine andere Filiale aufsuchen oder eine art Feldversuch
starten… OK das mache ich und werde mein Ergebnis 20Kg schwerer hier wider posten 


:3dkotz:


----------



## rise (6 Okt. 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt ich find beides nicht grad so berauschend 
Ich esse kein Fastfood...man will doch nicht so enden die die "lieben" Amerikaner oder???


----------



## Fringson (18 Okt. 2006)

eigentlich is ja alles schrott aber MC Donalds geht


----------



## kalzaar (19 Okt. 2006)

Finde beide nicht schlecht, aber Burgerking ist mein Favorit.

Die Pommes schmecken mir dort viel besser als bei MacD.
McChicken ist aber Besser.


----------



## Muli (19 Okt. 2006)

Ist der McChicken bei euch jetzt auch rund statt länglich? Und das für den selben Preis? Da habe ich mich verarscht gefühlt ...


----------



## kalzaar (20 Okt. 2006)

In Österreich ist der McChicken schon immer rund(hat ungefähr die grösse eines RoyalTS und hat salat und Mayo drinnen) Der längliche ist nur manchmal erhältlich,heisst dann Chicken Royal oder so.

In Österreich gibts überhaupt ganz andere Aktionen als in Deutschland.

Ich finde es auch die Menüs sehr blöd. Bei uns gibt es nur mehr klein(sparmenü) oder groß. und sonst nichts.


Aber am allermeisten stört es mich UND ZWAR BEI BEIDEN, für Ketchup bezahlen zu müssen. Ist das in D auch so?


----------



## Sandy81 (21 Okt. 2006)

Yep! Für jeden auch noch so kleinen Mist (und sei es nur Ketchup) hat man zu zahlen!





Ätzend, da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht, kalzaar!


----------



## icks-Tina (22 Okt. 2006)

ich habe für MC gestimmt weils bei Burgerking nur kalte Burger gibt.......


----------



## freak123 (24 Okt. 2006)

also ich vermeide solche läden, weil sie meinem magen nicht bekommen.....

dann esse ich doch lieber hausmannskost


----------



## J.Wayne (26 Okt. 2006)

Ganz klar Burger King!!!


----------



## keks (19 Dez. 2006)

also ich esse bei keinem von beiden, weder bei mcmurder noch burger king is einfach nich meine welt


----------



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

kommt natürlich ganz drauf an fleischburger bei Mecces, hünchenburger bei burgerking!! Die sollten sich mal zusammenschließen....ein geschmacklicher orgasmus der extraklasse


----------



## The-Undertaker (14 Feb. 2007)

da bei uns kein Burger King in der nähe ist , ess ich lieber bei McDoof .....


----------



## hans (11 Mai 2007)

Och, so ein schöner BigKing XXL ist schon geil. 
Ich gehe aber zu beiden, wie ich halt Lust hab drauf.


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

ich esse lieber bei mc donalds aber nicht so oft vieleicht so 3-4mal im jahr das reicht mir dann schon mit döner genau so


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Ich esse nur bei McDonald's, zumal wir nur von dieser FastFood-Kette eine Filiale in der Nähe haben. Für mich sind der BigMäc und die Chicken McNuggets mit süß-sauer Sauce einfach heilig!

Einmal war ich bei BurgerKing und habe mir diese Chicken Dippers da geholt... son zusammengepresster Krümelkram mit so einer plastikartigen Soße ... BÄH! Hätte ich nicht son Kohldampf gehabt und müsste ich nicht wieder in den Bus einsteigen, hätte ich das dem Verkäufer um die Ohren geschmissen. :/


----------



## allo (3 Juli 2007)

ganz klar burgerking......................................


----------



## TafKing (17 Juli 2007)

also ich ess am liebsten Kentucky fried chicken, aber um DIESE frage zu beantworten. mäcces


----------



## Sir Batzi (18 Juli 2007)

Burger King hat einen kleinen Vorsprung durch des das sie die Semmeln (Brötchen für die preussen) angrillen, sind in der regel nicht so maschtig.
Sg


----------



## Enforcer (18 Juli 2007)

Mc Donald`s hat den Royal Ts ......

Burger King den Rest


----------



## icks-Tina (20 Juli 2007)

....Burgerking ist vom Prinzip her gut aber da sind die Burger immer so kalt finde ich und deswegen warscheinlich nicht so matschig...LOL..habe somit natürlich für MCDonalds gestimmt...obwohl auch mein DönerBob nicht zu verachten ist!!!!


----------



## Goekhan (21 Aug. 2007)

Döner Natürlich ))))


----------



## laporta (8 Sep. 2007)

jeden tag mag ich fast food nicht essen...aber einen döner sowieso nicht...da weiss ich nicht mal was von welchem tier und woher es kommt....ist zwar bei McDonalds odr Burger King auch nicht anders aber dort weiss ich wenigstens das das fleisch aus der Schweiz ist (bin ja schweizer)....ich bevorzuge definitiv mcDonalds...BK liegt mri nicht so seit ich mal nen halbkalten Burger mti kalten pommes bekommen habe;-)


----------



## rider66 (11 Sep. 2007)

Hallo Alle zusammen.

Burgerking ist meiner Meinung nach der bessere unter den beiden.
größere Burger und frischer

MfG Rider66


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Am liebsten Asia Imbiss aber wenn es nicht ander geht dann das Restaurant zur goldenen Möwe


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Beim Burgerking sind die Fritten King, beim McDoof ist der Royal TS geil.


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

beide sind gut, also wenn beide eins wären wäre des perfekt...

burger king hat die leckeren burger, mäcces die fritten..


----------



## maierchen (20 März 2008)

Ich geh am liebsten zum dönermann meines vertrauen wir sind namlich schon zusammen in die schule gegangen,under hat neben Döner sich auch auf Pizza Pasta und Burger specialisiert.Er verkäuft sogar Schweineschnitzel!
Also was will ich mehr!


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2009)

eig ja der dönermann, aber da die umfrage ja mc oder king heißt musst ich dann doch mcdoof nehmen!


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

MC Don würde ich dem King vorziehen.


----------



## Cathy (23 Okt. 2012)

McDonald's, Burger King kann ich irgendwie nichts abgewinnen. ^^


----------



## Mitch01 (30 Okt. 2012)

Ganz klar Burgerking. Das Fleisch schmeckt nach Fleißig, Die Brötchen sind nicht wie Pappe und die Pommes sind frisch


----------



## roter_baron (27 Nov. 2012)

pommes bei bk, milchshake bei mcd.


----------



## tamoo24 (27 Nov. 2012)

Tja, wenn ich an "Supersize me" denke, sollte man Fastfood wohl mit Vorsicht
genießen.


----------



## Amana (1 Dez. 2012)

sowohl als auch


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2012)

Fastfood nehme ich nur noch in Form von Currywurst und Fritten auf. Höchstens noch die Sachen von "Nordsee", aber das war's dann auch. Von Mäckes und BK werde ich einfach nicht mehr satt von :angry:


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Also wenn, dann geh ich zu BK, die Burger halten bei mir einfach länger her als die von Mac


----------



## Freibier (30 Jan. 2013)

Bei BurgerKing hat man wenigstens das Gefühl das essen ist frisch


----------



## Walt (30 Jan. 2013)

Ich bin mehr für Burger King, letztlich liegts aber daran, wie der jeweilige Laden geführt wird.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## UTux (30 Jan. 2013)

Weder zu McDreck noch zum Würger King...
Ich habe meinen Stammgriechen in der Nähe, da brauche ich solche Glutamattempel nicht.


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

mc donalds, wobei bürger king auch ok ist


----------



## Cav (12 Feb. 2013)

Bigger, better, Burger King!


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Burger vom McDonalds und Pommes vom Burger King


----------



## Kewababsta (25 Sep. 2022)

Burger King. Ist etwas weiter weg. Da kann ich schon ein paar Kalorien ablaufen.


----------

